# Lowrance Customer Service Experience



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

I have heard stories in the past of Lowrance having poor service. So I figured I would share my most recent experience.

Last year a soft key on hds 10" gen2 quit working. not a big deal just an inconvenience. None the less I forgot about all winter long. I got it out to change waypoint #s etc and remembered. I mentioned it to nick zart and he said send it back to them an they will get it back to me in a week or 2. So I called them. My expectation was to mail it to them and pay for the repair. However they notified me that they do not repair the soft keys. However it might be under warranty. I said no way it is couple years old, not knowing there is 2 year warranty. the tech stated that if it is not under warranty he will give me a new one at cost which was $800.00. So I looked up the receipt and sure enough I missed the 2 year warrantty by a few days. The tech says no problem we have a 30 day grace period. So I got an authorization # and mailed it to them. When they receive it they take 5-7 days to process it. Then they will mail me a brand new unit!!! Seems like a great improvement in customer service to me. Hopefully all goes well from here.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Happy to hear. Just bought my first lowrance product.


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

I've had Lowrance for a little while now and granted I have not had any issues with my units I have had questions on using some features. They have been very easy to talk to and have got me straightened out every time. I'm happy.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

Does lowrance have many problems as far as quality electronics go?


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

jake222 said:


> Does lowrance have many problems as far as quality electronics go?


I don't know of anyone who has a higher end Lowrance unit with any complaints. I have 2 hds 7 touch units and had 5's before this there awesome in my opinion


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

They received my unit on Thursday. On Saturday they confirmed it could not be repaired. They mailed me a new one that I received today (Tuesday). My unit was a base map unit however it was replaced with a new insight unit. The process took 1 week. That is great service!!!


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

jake222 said:


> Does lowrance have many problems as far as quality electronics go?


Not that I know of or have heard.


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

I wish I could say something good,,,My experience was brutal,,Fixing something when its still in the warranty period,easy it" still in warranty.Lowrance should stop having a sub-contractor handle there warranty work and claims.The heart of any business is they hear and CARE.Lowrance if you need to see what GREAT SERVICE LOOKS LIKE ASK "ANYONE ABOUT LEUPOLD SERVICE/CUSTOMER CARE AND HANDLING.Excuses don"t make for satisfied customer"s.Shadowalker


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Today in my experience Lowrance's customer service is good. 5 years ago not so much but it takes time to change peoples perceptions. I just dropped a bunch of cash on a new (my 4th) lowrance so I hope they dont disappoint me.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

I called yesterday, had problems with the new download.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Today in my experience Lowrance's customer service is good. 5 years ago not so much but it takes time to change peoples perceptions. I just dropped a bunch of cash on a new (my 4th) lowrance so I hope they dont disappoint me.


I posted this because 2 years ago I had a tech who gave conflicting information on the lss2. it was more the tech than it was lowrance. However I did hear in the past lowrance customer service was hit or miss. I have heard from other fisherman and the supervisor who approved my replacement that they have changed their customer service and it's process for the better.


----------



## cwillia35 (Oct 15, 2010)

Glad to hear the positive words about lowrance. just made the switch to the lowrance hds 10 on the new boat. cant wait to try her out


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I have an old lms334igps. It died on me about a month after the warranty expired. A simple phone call with a tech who walked me through some tests verified that my unit was, in fact, deceased. Told me to pack it up and send it to them and he shipped a new one that day. I've called them from the water in years past when I needed someone to walk me through a reset. I've never had a single problem with their customer service.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

If anyone is looking for a good deal i got a email from Factoryoutletstore.com today. HDS-7 Gen 2 fishfinder/chartplotter bundle with insight USA. Transducer included. $1,199 +$200 rebate.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

I have to send my hds back in this week got a glitch when I did the download, had prob ever since I purchased last yr. its under warranty.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

called yesterday and have to send back, customer support says will have new 1 in 7 to 10 business days!


----------

